# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  My Test E, Tren, Winny cycle

## Maverick_J8

Stats:

22.
5' 9/10"
Currently 160lbs 
5-6 % b/f 

Cycle:

Weeks 1-10 - Test E/500mg/wk
Weeks 5-10 - Tren A 100mg/EOD
Weeks 8-12 - Winny 50mg/ED


PCT:

Nolva 40/40/20/20
Clomid 100/50/50
Aromasin 25mg/day
Vit. E 1000IU/day


Diet: Clean bulk. All natural food choices. Exception being pre and post workout, as to maintain as much of my condition as possible. 

Pic in the avi was taken at the start of cycle and will be used as my 'Before' pic for this cycle. Currently week 3.


So far, nothing much as expected, crazy pumps, muscle fullness. Legs last night however, and managed to rep out a 150k squat x2 (all the way down). 


Will try and update as often as possible. And update pics every few weeks.


Unleash the Beast!

----------


## Maverick_J8

Before Pic: 29/04/2008

160lbs, 5-6% b/f.

----------


## WEBB

love the cycel choice man...one of my favorite really...you are lean as fuk, so you should do well on it, you will get fukin strong and stay lean too....

good luck man, you look sik

----------


## Maverick_J8

> love the cycel choice man...one of my favorite really...you are lean as fuk, so you should do well on it, you will get fukin strong and stay lean too....
> 
> good luck man, you look sik



Thanks man. 

I was contemplating Halo at one point, solely for the strength purposes, but opted for the Winny and Tren instead. As you say, I hope to get ****ing strong on this one. 

Knew you'd like the winny layout too. I know (from seeing your previous posts), you're a "Winny Man" inside and out.  :Wink:

----------


## hellapimpin

Yea dude..You are pretty damn ripped! ..and cycle loox great! but ima fan of minimun 12 week test e cycles.

----------


## WEBB

ya winny and deca are prolly my two favorite, winny for cutting and strenght and deca for mass, with test of course...although if you check my journal here i just started methyl tren with prop and it is rapidly becoming my new #1...by far....

keep up the hard work man...

----------


## Maverick_J8

For the record, here is the diet I will be following: (Haven't included ratios in the post, although know what they are elsewhere). 


*MEAL 1*

6 egg whites, 1 yolk
Whey protein shake 
2 cups oats 

_Vitamins and min, calcium, 1000mg vit c._

*
MEAL 2*

175g chicken breast
1.5 cups brown rice
1 tbsp Udo's oil


*MEAL 3*

Tuna
4 egg whites, 1 yolk
2 cups brown rice 


*MEAL 4* 

175g chicken breast 
1.5 cups brown rice 
1 tbsp Udo's oil


*MEAL 5* 

Tuna
2 cups brown rice
sweetcorn


*MEAL 6* 

7 egg whites, 1 yolk

*
BEFORE BED* 

Casein shake 
1 tbsp udo's oil 
(5g of glutamine and 1000mg Vit c)




*. Around 2800-3000 kcal. 50/30/20 split.

. Low-fat salad cream used on all meals. Barbecue sauce if feeling the urge 

. Post workout simply consists of the following, thrown in a blenda and mixed in to a soothie;

2 scoops whey
1 cup oats 
1/2 apple 
5g glutamine*


--------------------------

Training schedule

Monday - Rest 
Tueday - Rest 
Wednesday - Chest and Shoulders 
Thursday - Back 
Friday - Rest
Saturday - Arms 
Sunday - Legs

----------


## WEBB

chest and shoulder on the same day??? you can do that, do you feel like you sacrafice something...and why do you do it like that....

diet looks solid man....very similar to mine...

----------


## RANA

IMO wouldn't you rather run Test E for 12 weeks so you finish your Test and winny at the same time to start your PCT?
Diet looks soild!
I also do chest and shoulders and I love it, but I also mix it up every 2-3 months

----------


## WEBB

what do you do for shoulders...like trapd and delts or are you doing one of those with back...i couldnt possibly do anything with chest...i train delts and traps on there own day....

just curious

----------


## Maverick_J8

> chest and shoulder on the same day??? you can do that, do you feel like you sacrafice something...and why do you do it like that....
> 
> diet looks solid man....very similar to mine...


I want to keep training to 4x/wk. Looking at it, I don't see why I couldn't include shoulders with arms. That way they get hit fresh, and doesn't get half-assed.

What do you think? 

Which training split do both you guys use? 




> IMO wouldn't you rather run Test E for 12 weeks so you finish your Test and winny at the same time to start your PCT?


I could, but that would now mean obtaining a few more vials.

----------


## Maverick_J8

> what do you do for shoulders...like trapd and delts or are you doing one of those with back...i couldnt possibly do anything with chest...i train delts and traps on there own day....
> 
> just curious



Shoulder workout is kept very basic. 

4 sets barbell presses. 
2 sets side laterals. 
2 sets for front
3 sets of rear .... as an example. Things always being switched around, and intensity methods used. 


Traps I don't hit them directly. From the picture, they're shaped, but do need more mass hey?

At the moment, its Deadlifts on back day that are the only movement that really hit my traps.

----------


## WEBB

i do a 5 days a week split...
back
legs
shoulders
arms
chest
monday to friday....
if thats your shoulder routine, either your chest workout or shoulder workout is suffering...thats just my opinion, but i think you are sacraficing by doing them both on the same day, one of em isnt workin as hard as it should....

also get a few more vials and runit a bit longer...it will be good to run it as long as the winny....
yes hit your traps directly to add more mass, not that yours are sad by any means, but the mroe the merrier....

----------


## Maverick_J8

> i do a 5 days a week split...
> back
> legs
> shoulders
> arms
> chest
> monday to friday....
> if thats your shoulder routine, either your chest workout or shoulder workout is suffering...thats just my opinion, but i think you are sacraficing by doing them both on the same day, one of em isnt workin as hard as it should....


I agree. And it's the shoulder workout that suffers. Sticking to the 4x/wk split, I'm going to switch shoulders to arm day. And plus its a good warm up for the tri's.

I can now do a 2 on/one off/2 on/2 off split. I was leaving a day between the _chest/shoulders_ and _back_ workouts as to allow at least 24hrs rest for the shoulders. They get a good 'secondary' pounding during back.. especially from the deads and barbell rows. 





> also get a few more vials and runit a bit longer...it will be good to run it as long as the winny....


I'm going to extend then to 12 weeks. PCT starting at week 14.


Bring on the change!

----------


## WEBB

> I agree. And it's the shoulder workout that suffers. Sticking to the 4x/wk split, I'm going to switch shoulders to arm day. And plus its a good warm up for the tri's.
> 
> I can now do a 2 on/one off/2 on/2 off split. I was leaving a day between the _chest/shoulders_ and _back_ workouts as to allow at least 24hrs rest for the shoulders. They get a good 'secondary' pounding during back.. especially from the deads and barbell rows. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to extend then to 12 weeks. PCT starting at week 14.
> 
> ...



i like it....much better imo...bot the training and the cycle just got a little bit better...

----------


## PowerPress

i also hit chest and delts i whub it

----------


## Maverick_J8

Not really much to update...yet, other than up 7lbs on scale.

Strength is starting to go up steadily already. Those few more reps etc etc. 


Tempted to start Tren A at week 4 (next week), as opposed to week 5. Currently in week 3 at the moment.

----------


## Maverick_J8

1 week on, and Leg workout was feeling good.

Squats:

1 x 60k x 15 (warm ups)
2 x 90k x 15

1 x 100k x 10
2 x 120k x 8
3 x 140k x 3
4 x 150 x 1 
5 x 120 x 8
6 x 120 x 5 (failure and this one was tough)


Leg Press 

1 x 135k x 12
2 x 145 x 12
3 x 155 x 12 
4 x 155 x 12 


Rest of workout included Toe Press for 4 sets, seated calf raises 3 sets, stiff-legged deads for 2 sets, and leg curls for 2 sets. 


Probably done a bit too much on the squats with regards to sets, but nothing plenty of rest and food won't sort. 

Feeling good. Week 4 mark on Tuesday. Hoping to get that 140 squat for 3 up to 8 reps by the end of this cycle.

----------


## 92whitelx

looking good bro, keep us updated

----------


## Shurik

damn you look ripped for 160lbs, i weight 175 and I'm nowhere near looking like that. Your lean as hell

----------


## godkilla

looking ripped. i liked to know what kinda cardio you do in order to stay so lean.

----------


## wHiteKnightD

great physique. this will be my next cyle for sure.

----------

